# Panel location



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bamaboy said:


> Does anybody know what article in the NEC states that the main breaker panel cannot be located in a bedroom or kitchen? I found where it states that the bathroom is not permitted, but cannot find the actual entry about closets, bedrooms, etc. Thanks guys.


As long as you meet the requirements of art.110.26 you can install the panel in the bedroom or the kitchen.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> As long as you meet the requirements of art.110.26 you can install the panel in the bedroom or the kitchen.


Definitly, done all the time.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I see it that way all the time.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bamaboy said:


> , but cannot find the actual entry about closets, thanks guys.


 240.24 (d)


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

As long as you have the clearance in front, it doesn't matter (except for the bathroom) I have seen plenty of apartments with panels in kitchens, bedrooms and closets.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Archania said:


> As long as you have the clearance in front, it doesn't matter (except for the bathroom) I have seen plenty of apartments with panels in kitchens, bedrooms and closets.


 You shouldn't see them in closets.:no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Archania said:


> As long as you have the clearance in front, it doesn't matter (except for the bathroom) I have seen plenty of apartments with panels in kitchens, bedrooms and closets.


Maybe in California they are in closets but not in most parts of the country unless they haven't been inspected. Like this one-- you see lots of things but they may not be legal.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Maybe in California they are in closets


In California we put the panels outside on garage wall. When we do need a subpanel, closets make a nice location. As long as they are not "clothes" closets or used to store "easily combustible materials" you are good to go.

That is an illegal plumbing installation. The plumber should have known not to install a toilet in front of a sub panel like that.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> In California we put the panels outside on garage wall. When we do need a subpanel, closets make a nice location. As long as they are not "clothes" closets or used to store "easily combustible materials" you are good to go.
> 
> That is an illegal plumbing installation. The plumber should have known not to install a toilet in front of a sub panel like that.


 It's a water closet not a clothes closet or used to store "easily combustable materials" only portable and mobile ones:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If you meet working space requirements, and there is no clothes rod or shelf in the closet, it will pass in VA. Technically, no clothes rod, no closet. But I still never put them there.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Maybe in California they are in closets but not in most parts of the country unless they haven't been inspected. Like this one-- you see lots of things but they may not be legal.


Dennis. Please tell me the lady of the house has a nice picture to cover that up. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Dennis. Please tell me the lady of the house has a nice picture to cover that up. :laughing:


Well John I can't remember. I think there was a picture over it but it was many years ago. Interestingly enough the install was done by an inspector who was working part time as an electrician. The old 3 wire se cable to the stove was also in this sub panel. :no:


----------

